# Steinfolie statt Ufermatte



## Corny80 (8. Aug. 2013)

Hallo!

Ich habe mich entschieden Steinfolie statt Ufermatte zum Kaschieren der Folie zu nehmen. Die saugt nix raus und über sie verdunstet viel weniger. Will nicht riskieren wieder viel Wasserverlust zu haben, weil ich irgendwas nicht ganz perfekt gemacht habe. Ich ziehe die Steinfolie dann über den Uferwall noch ein bisschen in den Graben.
Kann ich dafür dann auch einen schmalen Graben nehmen oder muss der eine gewisse Breite haben? Ich würde gerne einen sehr schmalen machen.

VG, Corny


----------



## Corny80 (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Steinfolie statt Ufermatte*

Habe eben woanders gelesen,dass der Graben ca. 15cm breit und 10-15cm tief sein sollte. Aber bei der Ufermatte würde es doch auch mit einer Ritze gehen. Dann müsste das doch bei der Steinfolie auch so gehen.


----------



## libsy (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Steinfolie statt Ufermatte*

Steinfolie soll aber nicht so gut sein, nach gewieser Zeit sind die Steinchen ab.


----------



## dragsterrobby (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Steinfolie statt Ufermatte*

Moin,
ich habe meine Steinfolie schon seit 8 Jahren und die sieht immer noch gut aus. Hier und da haben sich paar Steichen gelößt aber das kommt sicher auch, weil ich schon diverse male umgebaut habe!
Nur ist sie eben nicht ganz billig, leider


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (8. Aug. 2013)

Tu dir den Gefallen und lass das mit der Steinfolie! Du wirst es bereuen.  Die Steine fallen schon bald ab und dann sieht das gar nicht mehr schön aus. Nimm Ufermatte. Das richtige Verlegen ist wirklich kein Problem. Dazu findest Du hier zahlreiche Tipps und auch Zeichnungen. 


[ sent by iPhone and Tapatalk ]


----------



## Corny80 (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Steinfolie statt Ufermatte*

ja? fallen die wirklich so schnell ab? das würde in der tat sehr unschön aussehen.



FuerstvonBabylon schrieb:


> Tu dir den Gefallen und lass das mit der Steinfolie! Du wirst es bereuen.  Die Steine fallen schon bald ab und dann sieht das gar nicht mehr schön aus. Nimm Ufermatte. Das richtige Verlegen ist wirklich kein Problem. Dazu findest Du hier zahlreiche Tipps und auch Zeichnungen.
> 
> 
> [ sent by iPhone and Tapatalk ]


----------



## dragsterrobby (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Steinfolie statt Ufermatte*

Bei mir nicht!


----------



## Corny80 (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Steinfolie statt Ufermatte*

jetzt weiß ich nicht,was ich machen soll. würde gerne steinfolie nehmen. da gibt es doch bestimmt qualitätsunterschiede,oder? kann mir vorstellen,dass die von "oase" sehr gut sein müsste.


----------



## Corny80 (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Steinfolie statt Ufermatte*

die scheint ja auch echt viel teurer zu sein als ufermatte,oder?


----------



## meinereiner (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Steinfolie statt Ufermatte*

Hi Corny, 

für den Fall, dass du deinen Teich mal um- oder neu bauen solltest, mach dein Ufer einfach anders, dann brauchst du keine Steinfolie oder Ufermatte.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## lollo (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Steinfolie statt Ufermatte*



dragsterrobby schrieb:


> ich habe meine Steinfolie schon seit 8 Jahren und die sieht immer noch gut aus.


Hallo Günter,

na klar, wenn du sie aufgerollt im Keller liegen hast. 

Ich habe auch keine guten Erfahrungen mit der Steinfolie gemacht, war zum Glück nicht so ein großes Stück. Nicht nur das die Steine ab gingen, sondern die Sonne blich sie auch noch aus.

Die Kosten günstigste Variante ist Kunstrasen. (m²/2€) Muß aber vorher gut gespült werden.


----------



## Corny80 (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Steinfolie statt Ufermatte*

na dann werde ich wohl doch keine steinfolie nehmen. kunstrasen zieht auch wasser raus,oder?


----------



## lollo (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Steinfolie statt Ufermatte*

Hallo,

ja, auch der Kunstrasen wird nass.


----------



## Corny80 (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Steinfolie statt Ufermatte*

hi lollo,
ok danke für die info. dachte ich mir,dass der auch wasser zieht, als faserstoff.
jetzt frag ich dich auch nochmal zum thema "ufermatte verlegen".
ich will es auf jeden fall so machen wie hier (oberste abbildung):
http://www.siggi0001.de/html/bachlauf_anlegen.html
da geht die ufermatte ja in eine schmale ritze nach unten rein. aus dieser ritze geht dann die folie darunter wieder nach oben raus. also reicht es,wenn ich meinen graben ganz schmal mache,richtig? so dass einfach nur die folie reinpasst und hinten hochsteht und darauf lege ich die ufermatte in die ritze rein.
ich muss auch drauf achten, dass die höhe des ritzenendes (zum garten hin) nicht tiefer liegt als der gewünschte wasserstand,oder? oder sollte diese höhe sogar nicht tiefer sein als die höhe des uferwalls?


----------



## lollo (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Steinfolie statt Ufermatte*

Hallo,

wenn du ein Uferwall hast, mach es doch wie auf dem Bild. Wichtig ist, dass die Folie am Ende senkrecht steht, diese muß du nur noch ein wenig kaschieren, dass man sie nicht mehr sieht.

Wichtig ist doch, dass bei Starkregen dir nichts in den Teich gespült wird, und das wird doch vom Wall verhindert. (es sei denn du wohnst im Hochwassergebiet)  Was die Matte verdunstet kannst du vernachlässigen.


----------



## Corny80 (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Steinfolie statt Ufermatte*

ok,danke. also muss ich das ritzenende senkrecht machen, damit die folie da senkrecht stehen kann. die ufermatte lege ich einfach nur rein.
die ufermatte zieht mir dann doch wasser in die ritze, bis dort der gleiche wasserstand erreicht ist, wie im teich. das müsste ja relativ schnell gehen, bei dem schmalen bereich.
muss ich nicht auf das höhenverhältnis (ende der ritze nicht tiefer als höhe des wasserspiegels) achten?
gegen starken regen (damit nichts von außen reingespült wird) ist es gut,wenn der wall höher als das erdreich dahinter ist. das stimmt natürlich.


----------



## Christine (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Steinfolie statt Ufermatte*

Jetzt reichts. Jetzt fängst Du das Gefrage zu Ufermatte schon wieder an. Du hast doch wirklich schon zahlreiche Antworten hier bekommen.


----------

